# Internetproblem was tun ?



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Pcgh,

ich suche mal wieder Hilfe in letzter Zeit schmiert mein Internet oft ab. Das Problem äußert sich wie folgt:
-es lagt in Spielen
-der Browser versagt (jedoch kann ich weiter spielen und Skype usw aufrechthalten)
-nichts geht mehr

Während dieses Problem auftritt findet man bei der Netztwerkeinstellung ein zweites Netzwerk welches mit schwachem bis sehr starkem Signal funkt.
Lösung war bis jetzt immer ein Routerneustart was aber das Problem nicht löst und es taucht in 1-2 Tage wieder auf ich bin ratlos


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2011)

Sinnvoll wäre vllt mal deine Vertragstärke und den Vertragspartner zu nennen, sowie diene Hardware und das Betriebssystem.


----------



## AdeE (12. Mai 2011)

Tag,

also bist du per WLAN mit dem Router verbunden?! Ist das ein Router mit oder ohne Modem?
Was passiert, wenn du dich direkt mit dem Modem verbindest (sofern eins vorhanden ist)? Und was heißt "nichts geht mehr"? Stürzt dein Rechner ab, oder ist der Seitenaufbau einfach nur langsam? Hast du mal einen Speedtest gemacht? 
Hast du eventuell mal ein neuen Router versucht? Hast du den Support deines Anbieters mal kontaktiert, dass er mal die Leitung bis zu deinem Modem misst?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Mein System ist stabil nur das Inet nicht.
Als Anbieter hab ich Unitymedia und ich besitze eine 32000 Leitung (was ja eigentlich recht gut ist) 
Internet beziehe ich aus einem Modem welches mit einem Router verbunden ist es handelt sich um ein Modem der Marke Motorola und ein Router der Marke Dlink beide wurden von Unitymedia geliefert und sind seit ca 2 Jahren im gebrauch (Probleme traten zwar ab und zu auf waren aber recht selten und nicht besonders stark)
Einen Speedtest habe ich schon gemacht er liegt wenn alles läuft bei 26000 im Wlan und 32000 also Ok jedoch sinkt er stark wenn die Probleme auftauchen auf bis zu 200 (was das langsame bis garnicht mehr vorhandene Inet erklären wird aber voher kommt das?)
Den Support hab ich bereits 2 mal angerufen (vor einem Jahr und vor 3 Monaten) sie meinten "ein Datenstau nichts besonderes es sollte nicht oft vorkommen starten sie ihr Modem neu" (hab ich natürlich gemacht nur leider keine Besserung)


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Sofern das Modem oder der Router alle 1 - 2 Tage neu gestartet werden muss, kann auch ein Wärmeproblem vorliegen. Gereade wenn die Endgeräte nicht frei stehen, bspw. an die Wand geschraubt sind oder auf dem Teppich liegen. Wenn die Geräte schon etwas ältert sind habens halt evtl. die Chips in Modem oder Router geschaft. Vielleicht mal von nem Bekannten nen Router ausleihen oder wenn noch geht von deinem Provider neue Endgeräte zuschicken lassen.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen anderen router ausprobiert leider keine Besserung.
Hitze entsteht zwar nur würd ich den Router sowie das Modem auf gute 30-40 Grad schätzen und wie schon gesagt ein Routerneustart löst das Problem für mehrere Stunden wodurch ich ein Hitze Problem ausschließe.


----------



## AdeE (12. Mai 2011)

Tag,

und wenn du dich direkt auf das Modem klemmst? 
Passiert das immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Mai 2011)

Nein es passiert nicht zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit.
Wenn ich den Pc ans Modem anschließe krieg ich Internet und ich denke auch nicht das es am Modem liegt weil ich ja nur den Router neustarte und es dann kurz geht.
(vielmehr habe ich die Vermutung das mir ein Wlan oder die Wlan Sticks meiner Eltern hinein funkt (wie oben erwähnt erscheint ein mir nicht bekanntest Netzwerk oder gar 2 und es kommen die Probleme)


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Ich habe einen anderen router ausprobiert leider keine Besserung.
> Hitze entsteht zwar nur würd ich den Router sowie das Modem auf gute 30-40 Grad schätzen und wie schon gesagt ein Routerneustart löst das Problem für mehrere Stunden wodurch ich ein Hitze Problem ausschließe.



Wärme war auch nur ein Gedanke. Es kann auch sein, dass der Router einfach defekt ist oder aber eins der Kabel nen Knick hat und dadurch die Verbindung zum Modem weg ist ohne, dass der Router das merkt. Aber wie AdeE schon richtig meinte, am besten mal direkt über das Modem per Wählverbindung vom Windows aus testen. Und dazu nen Dauerping auf Google für ein oder zwei Stunden...


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Mai 2011)

Werde ich morgen versuchen und euch darüber berichten. Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen schrieb:


> Nein es passiert nicht zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit.
> Wenn ich den Pc ans Modem anschließe krieg ich Internet und ich denke auch nicht das es am Modem liegt weil ich ja nur den Router neustarte und es dann kurz geht.
> (vielmehr habe ich die Vermutung das mir ein Wlan oder die Wlan Sticks meiner Eltern hinein funkt (wie oben erwähnt erscheint ein mir nicht bekanntest Netzwerk oder gar 2 und es kommen die Probleme)



Grundsätzlich isses aber nicht normal. Wenn andere WLANs in der Nähe stören sinkt normalerweise der Durchsatz. Das der Router sich erhängt ist eher unnormal. Da läuft ja auch irgend ne angepasste Linuxgeschichte drauf. In der Regel hörten solche Problem bei meinen Kunden immer mit neuen Endgeräten auf.
Ansonsten kannste das mit dem Erhängen auch dadurch testen, dasse dich einfach nicht per WLAN sondern per Kabel dranhängst.


----------



## xEbo (12. Mai 2011)

Mit Kabel testen. Vielleicht deinen Sendekanal wechseln. Oder einfach mal einen anderen/neuen Router ausprobieren. Klingt für mich wie auch für Desmodontidae eher nach Hardwaredefekt. 
Andere Wlankarte kannst auch testen obs vielleicht an der liegt. Ansonsten nachschauen ob die Routerfirmware nen logfile schreibt und nachschauen ob da irgendwelche Fehler auftauchen.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Ob die WLAN Karte / Stick nen Ding weg hat läßt sich ja auch recht einfach im Rahmen des Machbaren testen. USB WLAN Stick 10,- oder irgendwo mal einen ausleihen^^


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (12. Mai 2011)

Nehme mir mal den Router als Projekt  vor und leih mir über Freunde einen neueren aus. Vielen dank an alle die hier geantwortet haben werde bei Gelegenheit die Lösung bzw. weitere Fragen posten


----------

